# Reportagem SIC



## pmcosta (8 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Meus Caros

sou jornalista da SIC, gostaria muito de fazer uma reportagem este fim de semana com metereologistas amadores.
gostava muito que me contactassem ou me enviassem por email o vosso contacto.
o meu é o pedromiguelcosta@sic.pt
A ideia é mostrar como um hobby pode ser tão acertado em dias que saber do tempo dá muito jeito. É também mostrar o porquê do gosto plo tempo.
Peço que entendam que só poderei recolher os depoimentos de alguns mas procurarei responder a todos vós.

Muito obrigado pla vossa ajuda 

Pedro Miguel Costa
Jornalista SIC


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

pmcosta disse:


> Meus Caros
> 
> sou jornalista da SIC, gostaria muito de fazer uma reportagem este fim de semana com metereologistas amadores.
> gostava muito que me contactassem ou me enviassem por email o vosso contacto.
> ...




Bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

Ena pá  bem-vindo ao forum, que coisa mais inesperada


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Muito Bem-vindo, é sempre bom saber que elementos tão importantes como a Comunicação Social têm acesso ao nosso Humilde Fórum!

Bem haja.


----------



## storm (8 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

É bom saber que a comunicação social está atenta aos foruns , sem ser por termos oficiais.

Bem Vindo ao fórum


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

desta nao estava a espera bem vindo ao forum!


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Sê muito bem-vindo!

Se precisares de ajuda em alguma coisa, ja sabes (posta)


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Olá e bem-vindo Pedro 

É com agrado que vemos o vosso interesse em conhecer um pouco mais o mundo dos meteorologistas amadores. 

A Equipa MeteoPT.com


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

desta também não esperava, bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

Ena! É um prazer receber-te na nossa comunidade!! Sê Bem-Vindo!


----------



## pmcosta (8 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Muito obrigado a todos.
A minha ideia é procurar, preferencialmente em Lisboa e desde já peço desculpa a quem fica de fora, é apenas por uma questão logística, quem esteja disponível para ser entrevistado, durante este fim de semana, Sábado a partir das 11 da manhã seria o ideal, para me explicar, e aos espectadores da SIC, o que vos motiva, como acertam sem serem profissionais, como fazem para seguir o tempo, a vossa troca de informações e tudo o demais que surja numa conversa em torno do tema. 
Como devem ter percebido, o frio que assola o país é motivo de interesse da comunicação social e daí a ligação a vós é muito importante porque é um ângulo diferente, muito pouco explorado, e talvez traga mais adeptos à vossa causa, não sei se os procuram ainda assim.
Peço-vos para os que estiverem dentro do que procuro para me contactarem por mail, deixando, por favor, o vosso tlm, para que eu vos contacte depois afim de marcar conversas este sábado sobre o tempo que o tempo faz.
Mais uma vez o meu email: pedromiguelcosta@sic.pt
Mais uma vez o meu pedido de desculpas a quem gostaria concerteza de falar um pouco sobre este hobby ou mais que isso.

Obrigado a todos, uma vez mais

Pedro Miguel Costa
Jornalista


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Bem-vindo, o pessoal de fora vai ficar à espera da reportagem para ver o que dizem os nossos amigos.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Em primeiro lugar seja bem vindo aqui ao forum!

Que ideia espetacular... dar uma opurtunidade aos amadores, para as pessoas verem que ha gente quem gosta muito desta area, sem ser profissionalmente.

Há muita boa gente aqui que pode defender este gosto pela meteorologia.

Depois fico à espera de saber quando passa...


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Ena pá! Logo neste sábado... 

Pessoal façam boa figura e claro anunciem quando vai para o ar a reportagem...


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Acima de tudo, mais um frequentador do fórum.
Como novato, dou as boas vindas desde Guimarães.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Bem-vindo Pedro a este fórum.


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Bem vindo a este Fórum de "meteoloucos" 
Depois avisem quando é que vai para o ar a reportagem.  Vou ver e gravar com toda a certeza!


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Bem vindo Pedro, bom trabalho !!

Pessoal avisem quando forem para o ar ... vamos estar todos  de olho em vós !!!


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Bem vindo a esta comunidade


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Caro Pedro Bem vindo aqui à casa! 

Até que enfim lá repararam neste grupo, cada vez mais extenso, de gente apaixonada pela meteorologia. Eu, sem ser jornalista , há muito que entendo haver aqui um bom tema de destaque numa reportagem.
Aqui mesmo no fórum, perdendo uns dias largos existe um arquivo fascinante, de acompanhamentos feitos pela comunidade meteoPT, com dados ao segundo e material gráfico (filmes e fotografias) de valor incalculável, seja cientifico ou seja puramente amador.  
Vai à secção "Fotografia e vídeo" e vê por ti mesmo. Tem ou não tem valor o que por lá se encontra?
É incrível a todos os níveis; o esforço, a dedicação e acima de tudo a alegria e o entusiasmo que existe em partilhar, com toda esta comunidade, o primeiro floco , a rajada mais forte, a fotografia mais ousada de um qualquer raio, o maior débito de precipitação ou até mesmo dar testemunho de um tornado. E isto de Norte a Sul e de Este a Oeste do nosso Portugal, incluindo os nosso Arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira .

Eu como _meteolouco_  pelo tema serei suspeito, mas o que há de melhor que isto? 
É este o nosso "segredo" para, suportar os difíceis dias que se vivem a nível nacional e mundial . É assim que contrapomos ao cada vez maior stress que os dias de hoje nos fazem padecer.
Claro que nesta comunidade, como em todas, existem todo o tipo de participantes, jovens de tenra idade , velhinhos de rija idade , profissionais da área, estudantes de meteorologia e ciências afins, uns mais abastados (os que têm estações on-line ) e outros mais remediados (a malta da estação tipo LIDL e outras que tais ). E claro há participantes de ambos os sexos, sendo infelizmente o masculino o de maior numero .
Ainda que de forma mais ou menos jocoso o que pretendo dizer é que este fenómeno é transversal a toda a nossa dita sociedade portuguesa .

Fico com pena que esta reportagem apenas se restrinja à zona de Lisboa, dando mais uma vez a entender que Lisboa é Portugal e o resto é paisagem. E acredita que no que a meteorologia se refere, a reportagem pode tornar-se pouco representativa da verdadeira dimensão deste recente, e ao mesmo tempo tão antigo fenómeno, chamado meteo-amadorismo. 
Até porque fazendo jus à verdade, o fórum MeteoPT tem as suas origens na tantas vezes esquecida Bragança de Trás-os-Montes, lá no Portugal profundo que continua a ser o nosso interior. 

E por aqui me fico, não vás tu ainda querer entrevistar-me. 

Um bem haja à SIC, por realmente ser a primeira a ter a visão de nos mostrar a Portugal e ao Mundo!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Olá, bemvindo a este Fórum!!!

Depois acho que todos queremos saber quando vai passar a reportagem!! Vai ser imperdível!!!
Que ideia genial!!!

Quando quiser vir para os lados do Algarve é só avisar...


----------



## Hazores (9 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

não se esqueçam que também existe pessoal nas ilhas que são meteoloucos.
não se esqueçam deles

já agora avisem quando a reportagem for para o ar


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Sejas bem vindo Pedro!!

Em relação à tua entrevista acho que nestes posts já tens muita matéria para escrever. 

A quem for entrevistado tenho a certeza que irá falar do meteoPT com todo o respeito e irá deixar bem explicito que não se trata de um só mas sim um TODOS!


----------



## pmcosta (9 Jan 2009 às 08:44)

Meus caros, mais uma vez muito obrigado pla vossa calorosa recepção.
Mais uma vez, peço desculpa por restringir a minha procura a Lisboa. Acontece pla simples razão de me terem pedido a reportagem para este fim de semana, e terem pedido ontem...
Por razões logistícas, e como sou jornalista em Lisboa, a minha procura tem de acontecer obrigatoriamente aqui.
Ainda assim tenho de pedir desculpa a quem deixo de fora.
Agradeço já algumas dicas que me deram mas deixo-vos aqui algumas perguntas que me podem ajudar:
- que questões acham que são incontornáveis nesta reportagem?
- o que vos motiva neste vosso hobby ou mais que isso?
- porquê a necessidade de seguirem o tempo duma forma mais profunda
quando uma consulta online ao site da meteo ou weather.com chegaria para a maioria?
- que métodos utilizam cada um e quanto gastam neste vosso método??

Obrigado uma vez mais pla vossa recepção e apoio.
Espero ter a reportagem pronta para ir para o ar este sábado à noite.
Se não conseguir, passará decerto no Domingo no Primeiro Jornal e talvez Domingo no Jornal da noite.
Espero ter tempo para vos avisar aqui no forum.

Cumprimentos calorosos a todos vós!


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

Muito bem vindo ao fórum e obrigado pela oportunidade concedida aos apaixonados de meteorologia de Portugal!

Certamente que encontrará na zona de Lisboa um conjunto de membros disponível para ser entrevistado e dar todos os esclarecimentos sobre esta tão maravilhosa paixão!

PS: Não sei quem é o reporte de imagem que irá estar na reportagem, mas se for o Vitor Quental, transmitam-lhe um abraço do Vitamos!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Aconselho-te pmcosta a passares por este tópico provavelmente irás ficar a compreender uma pouco melhor os meteoloucos (nós)


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Curiosidade...!!??


Então ninguém "_se chiba_" sobre quem vai afinal _mostrar_ a cara ao Pedro Costa???


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Kraliv disse:


> Curiosidade...!!??
> 
> 
> Então ninguém "_se chiba_" sobre quem vai afinal _mostrar_ a cara ao Pedro Costa???



tava a pensar no mesmo 

seja bem vindo ao forum dos meteo loucos


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Então pessoal de Lisboa!! Quem vai ser entrevistado?
Será que os administradores não se chegam à frente????
Vá lá!! FORÇA!! E mostrem a todo o mundo quem nós somos, o que fazemos e porque gostamos tanto!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Bem-vindo Pedro.

Este fórum é um local de encontro de muitas pessoas de variados sectores da nossa sociedade, mas que todos têm uma paixão inabalável pela meteorologia.


----------



## pmcosta (10 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Para que conste, a reportagem deve ir para o ar este Domingo no Jornal da Noite.
Os metereologistas de serviço vão ser entrevistados ao longo do dia de amanhã.
Obrigado a todos vós plas respostas e, principalmente, plo acolhimento aqui.

Pedro Miguel Costa


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

mal posso esperar


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

Quem é que foi o entrevistado???


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Amanhã serei um telespectador atento do Jornal da Noite

Mas afinal quem é que vai ser entrevistado? Não podem adiantar?!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

xiii eu não vou ver so saio as 20h15 ... 
Metam depois é o video  
Para quem não pode ver o entrevistado, o possa ver ... 
Será que vem ai o próximo anthimio de azevedo


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

Brigantia disse:


> Amanhã serei um telespectador atento do Jornal da Noite
> 
> Mas afinal quem é vai ser entrevistado? Não podem adiantar?!



Com esta actividade toda de última hora nem tempo tive para vir aqui .

Pois, afinal também eu vou ficar atento!

Que se refira as diferentes faixas etárias e sociais destes meteo-amadores que fazem tudo "pelo amor à camisola".


Abraço


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Eu gostava de ser entrevistado...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Pedro

Agradeço terem seleccionado e passado as minhas fotografias da neve em Estremoz no Jornal da Tarde de hoje.
As fotos são as mesmas que coloquei aqui no Fórum.
Um abraço.

Gerofil


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

Eu sabia que, mais dia menos dia, a imprensa iria dar destaque a esta nossa actividade de meteorologia amadora, às vezes quase profissional, tal o tempo e empenho que dedicamos a este nosso mundo.

Espero que façam referência explícita a este nosso forum, potenciando assim a divulgação deste espaço de discussão.

Acho uma coincidência muito feliz, a reportagem ser publicada após estes dias de neve e gelo em locais pouco habituais do nosso país, apenas vem reforçar o seu inteeresse junto dos telespectadores.

Amanhã estaremos todos colados em frente à TV, ansioso pelo nosso momento. 

Não criem muitas expecativas, para não saírem defraudados (os condicionalismos do tempo em televisão obrigam a um grande poder de síntese). Apenas vejam e saboreiem. Gravem para mais tarde recordar!

Amanhã é o nosso dia!


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu sabia que, mais dia menos dia, a imprensa iria dar destaque a esta nossa actividade de meteorologia amadora, às vezes quase profissional, tal o tempo e empenho que dedicamos a este nosso mundo.
> 
> Espero que façam referência explícita a este nosso forum, potenciando assim a divulgação deste espaço de discussão.
> 
> ...



Hoje, queres tu dizer 

Já passa da meia-noite, logo já é Domingo! 

Estou curioso para saber quem é que vai ser entrevistado e para saber também qual é a estrutura da entrevista


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

Uma excelente ideia!
Vou tentar ver , mas caso não o consiga fazer, alguém que poste o video da reportagem, pois para quem está aqui todos os dias, e eu não estou há muito tempo, mas faz já parte dos meus hábitos, é um excelente incentivo.


----------



## trepkos (11 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Passa a que horas?


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 13:10)

trepkos disse:


> Passa a que horas?





pmcosta disse:


> *Para que conste, a reportagem deve ir para o ar este Domingo no Jornal da Noite*.



Logo, a reportagem deve ir po ar, no horário nobre, durante o Telejornal da Sic.. Entre as 20h00 e as 21h e tal


----------



## storm (11 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

Já está o leitor programado para gravar


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

storm disse:


> Já está o leitor programado para gravar



Se não, a SIC tem um arquivo online, onde fica isso.


----------



## ogalo (11 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

tb estou curioso de ver isto logo a noite ....


----------



## DRC (11 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

Então afinal quem é que foi entrevistado?


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Acho que só à noite saberemos ao assistir à reportagem.

Mas não é muito difícil adivinhar quem seja...


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

A reportagem vai dar daqui a pouco. Acabou de anunciar agora. Atenção ao Jornal da SIC.


----------



## jPdF (11 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

Já foi anunciada no Jornal da Noite...
Agora é só aguardar!!


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Também vi estou a aguardar....


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

agora


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

*Começou a dar!!*


----------



## storm (11 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Foi pouco mas foi fixe, já só vi no fim.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Lindo ...ate vieram lagrimas aos olhos..finalmente reconhecem condignamente até tinha o forum em rodapé esta é uma nova pagina no nosso grande forum


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Bela reportagem  parabens ao jornalista.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Excelente!!! Até me emocionei 

Parabens aos entrevistados, estiveram todos muito bem


----------



## mauro miranda (11 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

eu achei que a reportagem estava bastante complexa e bem feita

mostrava o essencial
os nossos objectivos
o que fazemos
o que se pretende com este forum

estava muito boa

parabens André


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Parabéns aos entrevistados estiveram muito bem  
E um agradecimento também ao Pedro pois foi graças a ele que tudo isto foi possivel!.


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

So vi o fim 

mas gostei


----------



## RMira (11 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Ainda não vi mas a minha mãe ligou-me à pouco tempo a dizer que estavam a falar do nosso fórum na sic... 

Quero ver a reportagem!


----------



## rbsmr (11 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

storm disse:


> Foi pouco mas foi fixe, já só vi no fim.
> 
> O forum já esta entopido????



Não há problema vai para os vídeos SIC (logo mais tarde ou amanhã).
Eu vi integralmente
Quem foi entrevistado foi o Artur Neves (Meteo Alerta), o André e .... caramba.... esqueci-me....o rapaz aqui da Portela....


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Gostei bastante do resultado final!!

Reduziram muito, mas ficou excelente na mesma!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Reduziram muito, mas ficou excelente na mesma!!



Sim, apenas gostei menos do corte excessivo na entrevista de algumas pessoas, que disseram muito mais e algo de muito mais concreto do que aquilo que passou, mas já se estava à espera.
De resto, esteve tudo muito bem, boas panorâmicas, todos estiveram bem, parabéns !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

rbsmr disse:


> Não há problema vai para os vídeos SIC (logo mais tarde ou amanhã).
> Eu vi integralmente
> Quem foi entrevistado foi o Artur Neves (Meteo Alerta), o André e .... caramba.... esqueci-me....o rapaz aqui da Portela....



O rapaz da portela é JOÃO ESTEVES


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Parabéns ao pessoal. Estiveram todos bem.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Uma bela reportagem, mas para variar, ficou condicionada pelo tempo disponível.

Nem que ficassem 3 horas a passar se iam contar todas as histórias engraçadas.

Mas o fórum já está a "sofrer" com isso o número de visitas aumentou bem...


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Isto vai dar os seus frutos  Parabéns a nós


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Os visitantes já explodirão


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

cheguei atrasado e já não fui a tempo de ver nada...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

METEOPT

Parabéns a todos que tornaram possível esta reportagem. Aguardo que seja colocado um link na net para fazer um download da reportagem.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Boas a todos felicidades para todos os meteoloucos!!!


----------



## Zoelae (11 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Hey esqueci-me da reportagem...espero vê-la no site da sic...bem, penso que depois da construção deste fórum em 2005, este é o segundo maior passo para a meteorologia e climatologia na sua forma amadora em Portugal, portanto estamos todos de parabéns, muita mais gente acorrerá ao nosso fórum, gente com esta paixão como nós, mas também curiosos que poderão conhecer a nossa forma de estar na vida e, quem sabe, ver o nosso fórum como um lugar de consulta diária obrigatória.


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Vi a parte final da reportagem e gostei

Os meus Parabéns a toda a comunidade Meteopt.com que certamente irá ser "gigantesca" num futuro próximo.
Tenho orgulho em pertencer a esta comunidade há quase 2 anos!! Parabéns a todos mais uma vez!!!


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

muito bem gostei, parabens pessoal


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Parabéns ao jornalistas pela iniciativa


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

stormy disse:


> Lindo ...ate vieram lagrimas aos olhos..finalmente reconhecem condignamente até tinha o forum em rodapé esta é uma nova pagina no nosso grande forum




Este não foi o primeiro orgão de comunicação social a tentar fazer uma reportagem sobre a meteo amadora em geral, e sobre o meteoPT em particular, mas foi o primeiro a conseguir.

Grande promoção do meteoPT e do MeteoAlerta

Claro que em televisão é tudo muito sintetizado, mas foi bom.


Obrigado á SIC e ao Pedro.

Pedro, espero que apareças mais vezes pelo fórum


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Pedro, espero que apareças mais vezes pelo fórum



... e que faça mais reportagens, a malta agradece .

STAY


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Parabéns a todos os que participaram e tornaram a entrevista possível!


É de facto um passo importantíssimo na divulgação desta nossa segunda(?) casa!






Viva o MeteoPT 






________________


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Este não foi o primeiro orgão de comunicação social a tentar fazer uma reportagem sobre a meteo amadora em geral, e sobre o meteoPT em particular, mas foi o primeiro a conseguir.




sim mas foi muito bom termos sido reconhecidos como algo para alem de   maluqinhos que tao sempre a olhar para o ceu


----------



## pmcosta (11 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Meus caros, obrigado a todos pela vossa ajuda e pelo acolhimento.
Lamento o corte e o resumo mas é necessário.
Ainda assim, esta foi uma peça muito maior que a média.
Geralmente uma peça de televisão tem 1.30, às vezes quando se justifica 3 e neste caso como era fim de semana consegui negociar 5minutos, o tempo que teve.
Entendo que desejavam ver o tema com maior demora mas infelizmente não tenho tempo para tanto.
Obrigado a todos mais uma vez.
Espero que tenham gostado.


Cumprimentos

Pedro Miguel Costa
Jornalista SIC


----------



## rbsmr (11 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O rapaz da portela é JOÃO ESTEVES



Obrigado!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

stormy disse:


> sim mas foi muito bom termos sido reconhecidos como algo para alem de   maluqinhos que tao sempre a olhar para o ceu



Sim, o próprio IM aquando do 2º aniversário do meteoPT.com tinha enviado as felicitações, o que significa algum reconhecimento...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/2-aniversario-do-meteopt-1343-2.html


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

Parabéns pela entrevista, muito boa mesma 

A todos os entrevistados, parabéns por terem mostrado esse gosto meteorologico que nos afecta a todos neste forum


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Adorei a reportagem


Força *METEOPT*


----------



## João Esteves (11 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Boa Noite;

Achei que de um modo geral a reportagem foi bem estruturada e bem conseguida. De qualquer modo, os depoimentos dos entrevistados (pelo menos o meu e o do André) foram significativamente reduzidos em duração, como eu estava a temer. 
Mas é aceitavel e compreensível, dada a natureza e objectivo da peça.

Parabéns a todos e felicidades para o fórum.


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Parabéns a reportagem ficou excelente


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Só para dizer que tenho a reportagem gravada e amanhã disponibilizo em todos os formatos 

Ninguém vai ficar sem ver esta reportagem.


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

ainda bem k alguem gravou....


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Minuto 34:40 

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Jornal+da+Noite/2009/1/edicaode110120091parte.htm


----------



## kikofra (11 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

estava a fazer zapping quando fiquei a ver o telejornal da sic e fui suprendido de maneira positiva por esta reportagem!!!


----------



## lsalvador (11 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Por aqui tb esta gravado, se for necessario


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

pmcosta disse:


> Meus caros, obrigado a todos pela vossa ajuda e pelo acolhimento.
> Lamento o corte e o resumo mas é necessário.
> Ainda assim, esta foi uma peça muito maior que a média.
> Geralmente uma peça de televisão tem 1.30, às vezes quando se justifica 3 e neste caso como era fim de semana consegui negociar 5minutos, o tempo que teve.
> ...





Caro Pedro, então isto faz-se a um administrador do sistema ? Larga-se assim uma bomba atómica no servidor do MeteoPT.com ??!!?? 








Estou a brincar, acho que vocês foram espectaculares, isto não é um tema fácil e vocês produziram e editaram tudo muito bem. Em 5 minutos ainda se falou de muita coisa, tarefa que para mim me parecia completamente impossível, as expectativas (muito baixas) foram bastante ultrapassadas. Parabéns.

E parabéns a todos os entrevistados, em especial aos que soube que não foi possível entrevistar por falta de tempo, pelas toneladas de nervos e unhas roídas, pelos longos minutos de entrevista reduzidos a escassos segundos, compreensíveis em televisão, mas foi um momento lindo e acho que representaram o melhor possível esta comunidade


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Vince disse:


>



​
Um grande salto .


----------



## fsl (11 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Gostei muito da Entrevista. Parabens aos participantes.
Só uma pequena correcçao: a idade dos membros do Forum vai dos 14 aos 76 e nao aos 74...

FSL


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Os meus parabéns pela reportagem, fiquei bastante surpreendido pelo tempo que teve, estava com as expectativas por baixo, mas gostei de todas as intervenções, do que se falou, enfim...

Não se perdia nada se a reportagem fosse maior, para que todos entrassem e falassem, mas mesmo assim foi bastante positivo.

Os meus parabéns.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Só vi agora a reportagem, lindo!! 

Parabéns a todos os participantes e ao Pedro Miguel Costa pela iniciativa!


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Infelizmente não estava em casa para ver mas acabei de ver agora na net e gostei muito  o meteopt está de parabéns


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Vince disse:


> E parabéns a todos os entrevistados, em especial aos que soube que não foi possível entrevistar por falta de tempo, pelas toneladas de nervos e unhas roídas, longos minutos de entrevista reduzidos a escassos segundos, compreensíveis em televisão, mas foi um momento lindo e acho que representaram o melhor possível esta comunidade



Obrigado *Pedro*, pela reportagem! 

Apesar dos cortes, acho que a mensagem passou!
Só isso justifica a explosão do tráfego do *meteoPT*. E o *meteoalerta* também se deve ter ressentido positivamente com esta iniciativa. 
Porque juntos, e com o gosto pela meteorologia ao peito, vamos longe pessoal!

Quero apenas dar destaque também às pessoas que ficaram por trás das câmaras.
O Daniel Vilão, o Gilmet e o Mário Barros também lá estiveram, mas infelizmente, e porque o tempo na TV é escasso, não tiveram oportunidade para deixar uma mensagem. 
Espero que eles se tenham revisto no testemunho de cada membro, que de coração aberto falaram desta paixão. E que a tarde lhes tenha valido por isso. E pelas baguetes no Vasco da Gama, a juntar às habituais peripécias no meu carro. 

A cima de tudo, espero, em meu nome e no nome dos restantes membros entrevistados, que tenhamos conseguido representar a equipa meteoPT da melhor maneira.

E por fim, um agradecimento ao *Vince*!
Apesar de não ter aparecido, ele esteve sempre presente a apoiar!
É um furacão que passa a vida ao largo da nossa costa, sem nunca nos deixar, mas também não mostra a sua faceta!
Obrigado *Vince*!


----------



## RMira (11 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Estou comovido após a visualização deste vídeo! Estiveram simplesmente brilhantes e um muito obrigado a todos e ao Pedro em especial por dar relevo à paixão meteorológico que nos corre nas veias. Ainda quero parabenizar o Meteopt porque depois da tempestade enorme que passou (certamente muitos sabem do que falo) conseguiu, não só endireitar-se, como prestigear-se ainda mais! E para isso muito contribui o trabalho de todos os que por cá estão diariamente, meros utilizadores, moderadores, administradores...

PARABÉNS E CONTINUAÇÃO!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

AnDré disse:


> E por fim, um agradecimento ao *Vince*!
> Apesar de não ter aparecido, ele esteve sempre presente a apoiar!
> É um furacão que passa a vida ao largo da nossa costa, sem nunca nos deixar, mas também não mostra a sua faceta!
> Obrigado *Vince*!


----------



## Turista (11 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Uma reportagem bastante importante para todos nós.
Quem nos representou esteve mais que à altura. 
E parabéns ao jornalista pela reportagem.

Força Meteopt


----------



## storm (11 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Só agora vi a reportagem toda completa, e está muito bom, parabéns aos entrevistados e claro ao senhor jornalista Pedro Miguel Costa

Quando estava a ver a reportagem vi logo quem era o Gilmet


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

AnDré disse:


> E por fim, um agradecimento ao *Vince*!
> Apesar de não ter aparecido, ele esteve sempre presente a apoiar!
> É um furacão que passa a vida ao largo da nossa costa, sem nunca nos deixar, mas também não mostra a sua faceta!
> Obrigado *Vince*!





O Vince é informático e foi uma vez convidado (contra-gosto) pelo Fil e o Minho para ajudar a administrar o Meteopt, o que na altura só fiz por solidariedade num mau momento. 
A minha função aqui é permitir que exista um Oceano onde se possam desenvolver os furacões. Os "furacões" que referes são todos os membros desta comunidade. Era sobre eles que era esta entrevista, não sobre o Oceano  em que todos nos divertimos por aqui.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Já agora só uma questão, o Pedro Ramos que aperece na reportagem também partilha aqui os seus registos e o seu conhecimento?!


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Vince disse:


> A minha função aqui é permitir que exista um Oceano onde se possam desenvolver os furacões.



Nestas ultimas mensagens é só metáforas .


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Muito Bom mesmo. Tenho a certeza que a comunidade meteo vai aumentar.

Gostei e olhem que conseguir 5 minutos de antena não é para qualquer um. Acreditem.

Cá para mim o Pedro apanhou o "bichinho" da meteorologia também. 

Outro aspecto que ainda ninguém focou, mas que eu achei muito engraçado.
Eu sei que alguns de vocês, convivem, "caçam juntos" e conhecem-se pessoalmente. Mas para muitos de nós, foi também uma oportunidade de ver as caras por detrás dos nicks e dos posts.

André  fazia uma ideia tão diferente da tua imagem. És um puto giro !!!  Não desfazendo todos os outros intervenientes claro 

(nada de ideias erradas a quem ler isto ok? já sou cota, como tal já ganhei  estatuto para poder dizer estas coisas)


----------



## psm (11 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Bem eu como um dos entrevistados só houve uma coisa em que tive azar, e foi o meu nome eu sou Pedro Matos e não ramos.
  Quanto ao resto gostei imenso, de como foi editada a reportagem. Os meus sinceros parabéns Pedro Miguel Costa.
 Quanto ao resto do pessoal esteve impecavel não só pela reportagem como pelo convivio(dia muito diferente do que é normal), e sobretudo ao Vince pelo apoio que me deu, pois eu estava bastante nervoso.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

psm disse:


> Bem eu como um dos entrevistados só houve uma coisa em que tive azar, e foi o meu nome eu sou Pedro Matos e não ramos.
> Quanto ao resto gostei imenso, de como foi editada a reportagem. Os meus sinceros parabéns Pedro Miguel Costa.
> Quanto ao resto do pessoal esteve impecavel não só pela reportagem como pelo convivio(dia muito diferente do que é normal), e sobretudo ao Vince pelo apoio que deu, pois eu estava bastante nervoso.





E já agora um agradecimento ao Fil, por um dia se ter lembrado de criar um espaço de debate meteorologico em Portugal. Ele é também um dos responsáveis pelo aumento de interessados em meteorologia.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Muito boa a reportagem, com grandes frutos em termos de afluencia ao site, mas temos que traçar novas metas, não só o registo de muitos visitantes (timidos) para discutam  acerca de meteorologia mas outras metas inovadoras que façam com que o gosto de  todos os mini-meteorologistas, meteorologistas,etc..., seja respeitado como qualquer outro gosto. Eu próprio estou cansado de ouvir os meus pais a dizeram:"Já estou farto que tu fales em chuva, em trovões, neve, etc. És mesmo obcecado nisso!" 

Prabéns ao MeteoPt e a todos os que contribuiram para que o motor MeteoPt continue a funcionar(é pena é o petróleo não ser inesgotável)


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

boas

A minha primeira palavra vai para toda esta comunidade meteorológica amadora em Portugal, e ao seu esforço comum de fazer com que a meteorologia cresça neste País.

Em segundo dar os meus parabéns ao Pedro Costa  e à  SIC, pela capacidade de compreender em tão pouco tempo e mostrar sem igual este nosso mundo.

É um dia especial para nós, um obrigado a todos que tornaram esta reportagem possível.

um abraço especial ao Daniel e ao Vince  

abraços


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Gostei muito da reportagem, claramente condicionada pelo tempo em televisão...
É engraçado associar nicks e avatares às pessoas que falaram...
De qualquer forma é sempre bonito ver a nossa paixão pela metereologia reconhecida e divulgada...
Um bem haja a todos os nossos companheiros de forum!!


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

gostei muito da reportagem tb ,apesar de ser muito recente aki , logo verde , nestas andanças...


----------



## Acardoso (11 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Parabéns aos entrevistados estiveram muito bem  
É muito fixe ver na televisão alguma coisa em que participamos com gosto!
Parabéns também a quem consegui esta reportagem


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

StormFairy disse:


> André  fazia uma ideia tão diferente da tua imagem. És um puto giro !!!  Não desfazendo todos os outros intervenientes claro



Ai o que eu me ri com isto *StormFairy*.

Mas olha que o meu pai não partilha da mesma opinião. A primeira coisa que disse foi: "Pareces mesmo um sem abrigo... Não podias ao menos ter feito a barba?" 

Mas obrigado pelo elogio. 




Brigantia disse:


> E já agora um agradecimento ao Fil, por um dia se ter lembrado de criar um espaço de debate meteorologico em Portugal. Ele é também um dos responsáveis pelo aumento de interessados em meteorologia.



Apesar de não ter passado, essa parte também foi referida na entrevista.
O jornalista Pedro, perguntou quem tinha tido a ideia de formar um fórum de meteorologia. E a resposta foi qualquer coisa do tipo:
"Foi um membro de Bragança. Aliás é lá que estão muitos dos membros do fórum ".

Também se falou com entusiasmo da neve em Braga, e aí até me lembrei dos recentes posts da Margarida. Um entusiasmo que acabou por passar de forma indirecta! Mas passou!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Parabéns a TODOS, desde o Pedro, que possibilitou a reportagem, aos entrevistados que estiveram presentes!!!
Reportagem muito boa e que passou a mensagem pretendida.!!

Força METEOPT
E METEOALERTA também!!!


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Fiquei muito contente pela ideia da reportagem e pelo tempo de antena dado aos "meteomalucos", que não são nada malucos eh eh 


Desde já os meus parabéns a todos que sempre suportaram este fórum e que agora têm uma gratificação pelo seu esforço! Continuem assim !

E já agora também deu para conhecer algumas das caras aqui do fórum e o meu " bizinho " andré, aqui com vista para a Pontinha City!


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Os parabéns a todos os envolvidos na reportagem, mas também a todos os membros que com a sua participação activa têm feito cada vez mais crescer este fórum


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

ajrebelo disse:


> um abraço especial ao Daniel e ao Vince



A mariscada feita por ti após as entrevistas estava um espanto, muito saborosa. Mas ainda tens que subir alguns degraus para chegar ao nível do meu arroz "Al dente", pelo menos 5 minutos de cozedura a menos. Na gastronomia tal como na meteorologia, há poucos graus de temperatura que fazem alguma diferença. Às vezes são milésimas que separam a neve da chuva, ou o grão de arroz mole do al dente  Estou a brincar, estava muito bom 

Foi também um óptimo dia de convívio, em diferentes locais, várias pessoas conheceram-se pessoalmente pela primeira vez. Aposto que os profissionais da SIC nem perceberam que muitas das pessoas, apesar do à vontade entre elas devido à meteorologia, na verdade nunca estiveram fisicamente juntas antes


----------



## Kispo (12 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Infelizmente não estive cá para ver a reportagem na TV, no entanto, vi agora aqui na internet no site que já foi referido e gostei muito do que vi! Não cheguei ao ponto de ir para as serras ver se nevava mas uma certa vontade até tive  

Parabéns pela grande reportagem. Gostei muito do que vi. Parabéns a todos os envolvidos.


----------



## iceworld (12 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Kraliv (12 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Gostei bastante, acho que foi um muito bom tempo de antena, o qual deu logo frutos, já demonstrado aqui pelo pico no gráfico que o Vince mostrou.

Não me lembro, ou não me apercebi, de ter sido referido na peça que também por cá existem mulheres  o que é pena 

Parabéns aos membros, estiveram muito bem!
Obrigado ao Pedro pela reportagem 



PS: Agora só falta a SIC criar um espaço de previsão meteorológica amadora com as caras larocas do MeteoPT a apresentarem  ...mas vestidos (é que a SIC por vezes inventa cá umas coisas )


----------



## bewild (12 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

boa noite! bem eu que tenho estado um pouco ausente do forum ainda não tinha visto o dia da entrevista ir para ao ar quando não foi o meu espanto quando estava na hora de jantar e surge a noticia na sic, óbvio que fui para ao pé do televisor para ver.. digamos que foi uma "noticia" bastante agradável pelo menos melhor que a dos aspiradores..lool agora a sério acho que foi bom ver que somos reconhecidos e que agora já podem dizer que somos aqueles "malucos" que só querem saber do tempo mas que aparecem na televisão.. 
os meus parabéns a todos os entrevistados, agora assim já conheço algumas caras do forum..
abraços e obrigado à SIC por nos ter dado termpo de antena!


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Boa noite a todos é sempre bom saber que a comunicação social está interessada no fórum meteopt e nos meteorologistas amadores, a reportagem estava espectacular  , bem afinal lisboa nao teve NEVE mas foi contemplada com uma reportagem na televisão 
Um grande abraço para todos  e obrigado à SIC e ao jornalista Pedro Miguel Costa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

Vi agora reportagem na SIC noticias! Os meus parabens. Agora só falta aqui a RTPAçores fazer algo identico para me vir entrevistar  (atenção estou  a brincar).

Mais uma vez os meus  parabens


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

Fica a reportagem na sic  a primeira de muitas 


http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=vzfwcz&s=5


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jan 2009 às 02:39)

Muito bom mesmo!
Para o Jornal da Noite, em pleno horario nobre, 5minutos foi muito bom. Fica o agradecimento ao sr. jornalista Pedro Miguel Costa pelo seu interesse e pela excelente reportagem. 
Deu para mostrar ao publico em geral que há muita gente a gostar desta area, eu sou um deles, por vezes incompreendido por muitos, mas não me desmotiva, pelo contrario, cada vez invisto mais na area.
Um dia quando for possivel pode ser que tenhamos direito a uma grande reportagem daquelas de 30minutos.

*Pode ser que com esta reportagem descubra alguem aqui da zona para poder trocar experiencias e comparar dados.*


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 04:25)

Brigantia disse:


> E já agora um agradecimento ao Fil, por um dia se ter lembrado de criar um espaço de debate meteorologico em Portugal. Ele é também um dos responsáveis pelo aumento de interessados em meteorologia.



Ora nem mais, eu já o tinha referido, de forma discreta, na minha anterior intervenção nesta thread 



actioman disse:


> [...]
> Até porque fazendo jus à verdade, o fórum MeteoPT tem as suas origens na tantas vezes esquecida Bragança de Trás-os-Montes, lá no Portugal profundo que continua a ser o nosso interior.
> [...]



Eu sei que a malta na maior parte dos casos nunca deu uma "espreitadela" mais atenta, ao fórum, aos primeiros posts, aos primeiros tempos… Se por lá forem "bisbilhotar" verão que ao amigo Fil se deve mais que a ninguém esta casa, e digo isto com todo o respeito e consideração pelo grande Minho  e pelo _furacão_ Vince . 
Realmente foram e são eles, uns mais na sombra que outros, a dar continuidade a este incrível projecto, onde se pretende dar voz aos fans da meteorologia. Eu acho que mesmo muitos após me lerem não entenderão a profundidade do que afirmo, não importa, o que interessa é que contra ventos e marés e até motins a bordo, este espaço está de pé e eu e cada um de vocês, podemos partilhar experiências, dar testemunho das nossas vivências e discutir pontos de vista. Tudo isto desde os mais _experts_ no tema, até aos mais totós (que é o caso da minha pessoa! ).

Não tive oportunidade de ver a reportagem em directo, mas já a vi no site da SIC. Que dizer senão espectacular . Já intuía os cortes e a condensação da informação, em televisão é assim mesmo . No entanto com pequenas faltas (e não é crítica, pois eu não sabia como fazê-la sequer ), a reportagem está muito muito boa! . Realmente faltou uma dimensão nacional como já tive oportunidade de referir), a alusão ao fundador e impulsionador do meteo-amadorismo no nosso país e claro o toque feminino, mais que não fosse a menção à sua participação. A Mocha (que me parece ser a senhora mais antiga da casa) podia ter participado também .
Obrigado pois, Pedro Miguel Costa pelos 5 minutos de fama  . Um dia que vá a Lisboa pode ser que surja a oportunidade de o conhecer, é uma honra para mim saber que há jornalismo e jornalistas de qualidade em Portugal, ainda mais nos tempos actuais onde mais que jornalismo muitos gostam é de sensacionalismo, ou pelo menos é a impressão com que se fica ao ver alguns espaços noticiosos nas tvs. .
E claro um abraço igualmente aos participantes; Saúl Monteiro, Artur Neves (o Ajrebelo), Pedro Matos (o psm), João Esteves, André Silva (o nosso Moderador barbudo AnDré ), Daniel Vilão, Gilmet e Mário Barros 
É sempre bom poder dar um rosto a quem tantas vezes acompanhamos nos seus relatos e que com o tempo aprendemos admirar .

PS -  Se alguém a puder disponibilizar num formato com boa qualidade de imagem, eu e outros agradecemos .


----------



## storm (12 Jan 2009 às 08:13)

Já estou a enviar para o Youtube, pelo menos foi gravado em dvd. não sei é se depois no youtube fica alguma coisa de jeito


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

Obrigado ao jornalista,à SIC e parabéns a todos os que conseguiram criar este espaço e a todos aqueles que diariamente fazem com este forum seja de facto cada vez mais interessante e importante.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

Gostei imenso!

Em televisão é difícil conseguir 5 minutos! E em 5 minutos muito fica por dizer... quando apesar de todas estas limitações se consegue uma reportagem com esta qualidade, só podemos ficar satisfeitos!

Muito obrigado à SIC, ao Pedro Costa e a todos os intervenientes que estiveram brilhantes sem excepção!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

Parabens pela reportagem!  estamos a evoluir


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

actioman disse:


> A Mocha (que me parece ser a senhora mais antiga da casa) podia ter participado também .



isso é que não!!! depois o tlm não parava de tocar e ficava dificil de sair à rua


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Bem pessoal só agora é que vi a reportagem e estiveram todos muito bem.
É mais uma fase do crescimento natural do fórum o seu reconhecimento

Já estou mesmo a ver o pessoal do IM a entrar em contacto com os administradores para colocarem o fórum numa secção especial do próprio site do IM


----------



## trepkos (12 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Parabéns pela reportagem, tiveram todos bem


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

Vi agora a reportagem. Uma palavra: deixei de estar sozinho!
Agora os meus colegas de trabalho terão ficado a saber que há uma comunidade inteira com o mesmo "espirrar" de meteorologia que eu tenho...para eles eu sou o sr. meteorologia (passe o excesso), obcecado por essa área. Puro engano: é um gosto afinal ele real, sólido, palpável, humano e socialmente aceitável.
Parabéns a todos que directa ou indirectamente contribuem para que não sejamos apenas uns "anormais" perante a sociedade, mas sejamos uma mola impulsionadora de uma sociedade a necessitar ela de novos horizontes.
Vejo que por aqui há uma comunidade viva


----------



## storm (12 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Olha a bela da reportagem.



Como eu previa no Youtube a qualidade desceu um bocadito, mas ficou fixe.

Que venha mais reportagens
Se acharem que e preciso mais qualidade, talvez consiga (faltou aplicar os filtros e por em alta defenição)


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

muito bem, ja a vi 3 vezes


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

Parabéns! 5 minutos em "horário nobre" a um Domingo á noite, na SIC não é brincadeira. Ontem só vi os últimos 2 minutos (estava a ver o Benfica...) mas hoje já vi a reportagem completa e achei óptima. Além disso é engraçado ver as caras dos que só conhecemos por nomes nem sempre reais. Já agora se alguém conseguir isolar a imagem em que estão 4 ou 5 pessoas em grupo e colocar os nomes de cada um deles era giro. Consigo reconhecer lá o André, o João Esteves e acho que dá para ver quem é o Gilmet mas não identifico os outros...
 Grande dia para o Meteopt.com


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Sê muito bem-vindo pmcosta, esperemos que gostes deste grande forum e vou desde já dar os parabéns a todos os que participaram na reportagem estavam muito bem, isto foi muito bom para o nosso forum.

Viva o MeteoPT


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Vi agora desde inicio a reportagem e mais uma vez estão todos de parabéns!!!
Foi um grande dia para o METEOPT.COM


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

As minhas fotografias passaram na SIC logo no Sábado ...


----------



## Ledo (12 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Parabéns a todos os intervenientes. Conseguiram transmitir bem a mensagem e com a qualidade equiparável ao fórum!


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Estiveram todos muito bem, parabéns!

Obrigado ao Pedro Miguel Costa e à SIC por ter uns minutos de fama a esta comunidade e ao nosso hobby.

Para quem quiser, o HotSpot gravou a reportagem em formato MPEG-4 de alta qualidade:

http://rapidshare.com/files/182456594/SIC_-_Reportagem_MeteoPT.com_20090111.avi (140 MB)


----------



## rufer (12 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Muito bom. Parabéns ao Jornalista que teve a ideia e a todos os intervenientes. Estiveram todos muito bem.


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Parabéns pela entrevista, correu muito bem


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Acho que demos um grande passo na divulgação e partilha de informação meteorológica em Portugal. 
Acho que ainda não temos a noção real do passo que demos, o país já nos conhece, e quem sabe se no próximo evento não nos vão querer para compreender o que se irá passar ?? não somos o IM, somos amadores, mas pelos vistos estamos cada vez mais perfeitos na informação prestada a todos aqueles que nos visitam. É graças ao companheirismo e apoio uns dos outros que chegámos onde chegámos. É assim que vamos ter que continuar se queremos chegar mais longe 

O Meteopt é o Meteopt, o nome diz tudo obrigado aqueles que todos os dias nos visitam e que compartilham informação connosco 

E para todos aqueles que visitam o site todos os dias e temem participar pois não percebem dos cozinhados que por aqui se fala, então não tem que temer, é só perguntar. Não tenham problemas em registar-se e em fazer parte desta grande comunidade, não tenham medo de apenas debitarem que está a chover ou sol, isso para nós é muito importante, pois de pequenos pormenores pode fazer-se um acompanhamento muito mais fiável e preciso das situações que decorrem.


----------



## trepkos (12 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Um dos pontos mais fortes deste forum, na minha opinião é a enorme quantidade de 'meteoloucos' espalhados pelo País, que dão sempre muito bons testemunhos da sua zona, ficamos sempre a saber com o que 'contamos' em relação à meterologia.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

trepkos disse:


> Um dos pontos mais fortes deste forum, na minha opinião é a enorme quantidade de 'meteoloucos' espalhados pelo País, que dão sempre muito bons testemunhos da sua zona, ...



Pois é.É impressionante o nº de observações diárias aqui relatadas e com registos .Espalhados  desde o Minho ao Algarve ,do  Lince ao Vince, um pouco por todo o lado ,cada vez com mais observadores atentos,
agora com audiência em horário nobre em 5 minutos,
tanto observador online a custo zero...
Oh Diabo:-para quem ganha a vida como observador meteorológico no IM ,
oh Pedro , oh SIC, isso não se faz:
-Qualquer dia,estou mesmo a ver o IM a extinguir a carreira de observador por razões economicistas e tranquilizando as pessoas dirá que a informação do METEOPT é uma excelente alternativa.

Claro que estou a ironizar.
Benvindo Pedro. Parabéns Pedro pelo bom gosto do tema da Reportagem.Parabéns pela sua qualidade,parabéns aos "nossos" 5 minutos em horário nobre e  claro está , parabéns aos intervenientes.
E oh Pedro, volta sempre:
-Neste "nosso" Mundo há sempre mais histórias pra contar .


----------



## Johnny Storm (13 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

Algum ou alguns de vocês poderia mostrar este vídeo na conferência da Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia e Geofísica a decorrer em Março na Costa da Caparica! Decerto que os participantes apreciarão e os organizadores aceitarão a vossa inscrição ainda que um pouco depois do prazo. Se acharem relevante, eis o link:

http://simposio.apmg.pt/

Pela minha parte, creio que o potencial desta comunidade já foi demonstrado e reconhecido, pelo que creio que o fórum devia ser divulgado junto dos profissionais (certamente que ainda há pessoas que não conhecem o fórum e podiam dar valiosos contributos).

Além disso, era uma excelente oportunidade de conhecer alguns de vocês e de começar a alinhar nos 'storm chasings', bem que gostava de alinhar com alguns meteoloucos nessas andanças


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 02:46)

Estou muito orgulhoso por vocês!!
Estiveram calmos e foram muito concisos.
A vossa força de vontade foi contagiante!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (13 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Boa noite.

Queria dar os parabéns e agradecer a toda esta comunidade, porque sem vocês não conseguíamos demonstrar que afinal não somos assim tão loucos.
Foi com muito prazer que conheci o Vince e o Pedro Matos e agradecer ao meteopt, Pedro e a SIC por esta oportunidade de demonstramos o que valemos. Espero que em pouco tempo façamos um encontro de meteoloucos para podermos conviver e conhecer uns aos outros.
Os meus parabéns ao João Esteves e André Silva, tiveram muito bem e aos outros companheiros, Daniel Vilão, Gilmet e Mário Barros, infelizmente não foram entrevistados mas um dia vamos ter uma grande reportagem e todos vão poder falar.
Um obrigado a todos e todos juntos vamos fazer maravilhas.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Quando vimos aquele primeiro anúncio, pouco depois da abertura do Jornal da Noite, confessem lá, sentimos todos um arrepio a percorrer-nos o corpo, tamanha a emoção ...

Estão todos de Parabéns, em particular os participantes na reportagem, que deram a cara (e muito bem!) pela nossa comunidade, e um agradecimento especial ao Pedro, repórter da SIC, e ao seu cameraman, por terem levado a todo o país esta nossa paixão. 

Um grande  para todos !


----------



## Rui Ferreira (14 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

belem disse:


> Estou muito orgulhoso por vocês!!
> Estiveram calmos e foram muito concisos.
> A vossa força de vontade foi contagiante!



Completamente de acordo.

Parabéns aos intervenientes.

Cump e venha o


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

fil disse:


> estiveram todos muito bem, parabéns!
> 
> Obrigado ao pedro miguel costa e à sic por ter uns minutos de fama a esta comunidade e ao nosso hobby.
> 
> ...



muito boa a reportagem. Ainda mais em horário nobre!!

Parabéns a todos.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

saul monteiro disse:


> boa noite.
> 
> Queria dar os parabéns e agradecer a toda esta comunidade, porque sem vocês não conseguíamos demonstrar que afinal não somos assim tão loucos.
> Foi com muito prazer que conheci o vince e o pedro matos e agradecer ao meteopt, pedro e a sic por esta oportunidade de demonstramos o que valemos. Espero que em pouco tempo façamos um encontro de meteoloucos para podermos conviver e conhecer uns aos outros.
> ...



façam mesmo, aqui no brasil já fizemos encontros "nacionais" desde 2004, 3 seguidos em são joaquim, cidade mais fria do brasil, e em 2008 em canela. No primeiro teve um que veio de nova york!! Pegou -6 e sensação de -23!!


----------



## joaoj (14 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Parabens !


----------



## rogers (14 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

É dá mesmo gosto de ver! Parabéns!

Pena que para o próximo inverno não vou ter tantas emoções! Volto para a minha cidade natal Fortaleza no ceará!

Lá ou chove ou faz sol, a temperatura é sempre a mesma! 30ºc max e 25ºC min.

Sem emoção! bem mas tem guaramiranga e o pico alto que ficam a 885 e 1115 metro de altitude respectivamente e proporcionam um frioziho que pode chegar aos 10ºC(com sorte)

Vou comprar uma casas lá!


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Opá!Eu sou mesmo um desastre!!Acreditem que não tinha reparado neste tópico! Mas como ainda vou a tempo, dou desde já um grande abraço a todos os que deram a cara pela nossa paixão!De facto a nossa comunidade cresce a olhos vistos já há vários anos e ainda bem que assim o é, uma vez que este é um vício saudável e que nos põe a estudar, a pensar, a meditar...sempre atentos a novas surpresas que possam vir!
Agora só sugiro uma pequena coisa..Uma mesa de REIS para por esta malta toda a jantar junta(qualquer dia precisamos de um Pavilhão Atlântico!), para nos conhecermos todos!!

Um grande abraço e VIVA O METEOPT!!!


----------



## PêJê (15 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Apesar de postar pouco, ando sempre por aqui.
Quero dar os parabéns a todos aqueles que com as suas leituras locais, sejam visuais ou pelas estações próprias, fazem com nós assistamos em tempo real á evolução dos fenómenos associados e sem esquecer as ansiosas esperas pelas  reportagens foto/vídeo.
Que seja um verdadeiro impulso para esta comunidade que será tão mais interessante e credível quanto mais utilizadores e informação tiver associada.
O meu obrigado a todos...

ps: lá vou ter de convencer a "minha senhora" da falta que faz uma estação meteorológica cá em casa...


----------



## psm (15 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Tinha-me esquecido de dar os parabens ao Nimboestrato acerca do post que colocou, é muito bom,Naquele post que ele pôs  onde critica a(s) nossa(s) sociedade(s) em especial a nossa que se está a tornar FORMATADA (o ser diferente é bom mas assusta, ou é incompreendido(a)): E que como ser humano me assusta, é o afastar do que nós somos; seres vivos integrados na natureza, e não Máquinas


----------



## Metseixal (15 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

Excelente reportagem da SIC sobre a nossa actividade nos tempos livres que é a Meteorologia.
Penso que é muito importante os meios da comunicação social citarem o que nós fazemos porque no meu caso e no caso dos outros meteorologistas amadores é nossa paixão e muitas das vezes somos nós que estamos em cima do acontecimento meteorológico e muitas das vezes prevemos situações meteorológicas extremas.
Portanto a SIC e acima de tudo os meteorologistas amadores que participaram nesta reportagem, estão de parabéns.


----------



## bequinha (15 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Parabens a todos! Está do melhor........


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

Espectáculo... quando vi a SIC anunciar a reportagem fiquei 

Gostei muito.

E é sempre positivo ter um email do repórter SIC para que o mesmo esteja mais informado e informar as ocorrências mais severas e pouco habituais tal como tornados , trombas de água etc em sítios que as câmaras profissionais tais como da SIC nem sempre conseguem lá chegar! E assim sendo poderá directa ou indirectamente evoluir um pouco mais a meteorologia neste país e nas suas previsões.

Contudo, gostaria de deixar também uma mensagem à SIC, pois todos sabemos que a mesma não é forte em boletins/alertas/previsões do tempo. Pois espero que haja alguém dentro da SIC que 'Ganhe' um pouco de tempo e que faça como a TVE faz um bom programa meteorológico altamente completo em que ate os amadores tem a sua expressão.

Espero que a mensagem seja acatada e os MEUS SINCEROS PARABENS Á SIC E AO METEOPT/METEOALERTA


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Venho também deixar o meu agradecimento a Sic, pela grande iniciativa que protagonizou. É de louvar a quantidade de tempo que a entrevista, em horário nobre, teve, e a dimensão e impacto que esta teve no nosso querido fórum. Aumentou o número de utilizadores, aumentou o número de apaixonados pelo meteo, que se juntaram a esta humilde casa. 

Que continuemos a acompanhar os fenômenos meteorológicos, com a mesma exigência e "profissionalismo" que nos caracteriza neste fórum. Parabéns a todos os membros.

Agradecer mais uma vez ao jornalista Pedro Miguel Costa e a Sic.


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Pois é... quando se trabalha e se dedicam horas sem fim a uma causa, seja ela qual for, os resultados acabam mais tarde ou mais cedo por serem conhecidos e sobretudo reconhecidos.

A saudável harmonia de todos os que com maior ou menor conhecimento, maior ou menor cultura dedicam a este espaço, faz com que o mesmo seja digno de uma coluna vertebral sólida cujo prestígio e reconhecimento se notabilizou.

Os meus parabéns ao METEOPT / METEOALERTA


----------

